# Whats Yalls favorite processor near Houston?



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Im going to try to beat the whitetail rush and take an axis doe next month. I have used Dorecks in Santa Fe, and Stantons in Alvin. Stantons wasnt bad, but their prices are kind of high, and I have had better sausage. They also took almost a month to complete the job. This one is going to be pretty much a basic processing job. If I can manage to find a small enough hog, Ill have about 20# of pan sausage made.

So where do Yall take your deer?

EDIT: I dont have the saws and grinders to do it myself, or I would try it.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Jr's in Wharton*

Juniors is where I would take it off 59 across from Carrolls guns in Wharton


----------



## hadawife (Aug 5, 2009)

Arnold's deer processing in Hempstead. Jason has made my sausage for the past four years. Very good and is usually ready for pickup within 3 to 4 days after drop off. Very quick turn around. He does jerky, summer sausage, breakfast links, piknik sticks, pan sausage and link sausage.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Vinceks's in East Bernard 979-335-7921


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Deer Processing*

I use Midway Deer Processing in Katy! I have used them for about 10 years now! They have awesome sausage!!!


----------



## snappy3923 (Jul 26, 2006)

Warning about Vincek's! I took my deer there year before last and all my sausage had bone chips in it! I debone my meat before I take it in so what does that say about the processor!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I had good results from dorek's in sante fe


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Kovasavick's in Rosenburg for me!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway Deer Processing in Katy


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Fishers Meat in Spring is good and theyve been around for over 50 years. Havent heard much about them on here before, but Ive always been pleased with meat ive picked up from there. Theyve done 3 deer for me and 3-4 hogs.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you bone out all your meat ahead of time and weigh it, you will have a better idea of what your bill is gonna be without the added boning charge and bone disposal fees etc.......


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

royboy42 said:


> Fishers Meat in Spring is good and theyve been around for over 50 years. Havent heard much about them on here before, but Ive always been pleased with meat ive picked up from there. Theyve done 3 deer for me and 3-4 hogs.


We used to use Fishers back in the day. Always pleased with them.

We now use J&M Sausage over on Stuebner Airline by Hooks Airport. AWSOME place. Good prices, and quick turn around. Some of the best sausage, jerky, summer sausage and pan sausage I've ever had. Delicious. We have been using them for the past 4 or 5 years, and are ALWAYS happy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Poffenbergers in Bellville or Vincek's in East Bernard for me. I've heard some good things about Kovasavic's but have never tried them yet. The italian deer sausage at Bellville is absolutely awesome as are the smoked links. I only get summer sausage made at Vinceks now.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Maxwell's Smokehouse in Crosby they have website with priceing directions etc.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

I take mine over to Ed Cernoch in Rosenberg. He runs a business out of the same property under the name "Custom Caterers."


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Bellville Meat Market. I have used them for the past 9 years with very good results every time.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

snappy3923 said:


> Warning about Vincek's! I took my deer there year before last and all my sausage had bone chips in it! I debone my meat before I take it in so what does that say about the processor!


had the same thing happen to me at Praseks.. took in boned out meat and got back bone chipped sausage... I have taken deer back since then and not another problem... I dont however use them anymore either... but makes you wonder, and know it aint just your deer in your sausage which kind of pizzes you off, not knowing how the other animal was taken care of and the risks.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

tx1911 said:


> I take mine over to Ed Cernoch in Rosenberg. He runs a business out of the same property under the name "Custom Caterers."


Same Here! Great sausage & made with your meat. You don't get somebody else's meat. I take too good of care of my game to leave it at midway or some of the others that just give you X amount of meat back.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Brassnadz said:


> Im going to try to beat the whitetail rush and take an axis doe next month. I have used Dorecks in Santa Fe, and Stantons in Alvin. Stantons wasnt bad, but their prices are kind of high, and I have had better sausage. They also took almost a month to complete the job. This one is going to be pretty much a basic processing job. If I can manage to find a small enough hog, Ill have about 20# of pan sausage made.
> 
> So where do Yall take your deer?
> 
> EDIT: I dont have the saws and grinders to do it myself, or I would try it.


Close to that area...there is a guy at Froeburgs Farm outside of Alvin who does it. He runs a little meat market there and has been doing it for a long time now. I took a doe to him last season, and the turnaround was just 2 weeks. The sausage was better than Stantons IMO.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Allen's Sausage Kitchen in Huffman. Runs a small operation. Best I have ever had and I've tried Midway, Vincek's, Maxwell's. He makes a smoked deer ham that is better than any ham you'll get in a store. Jerky isn't too dry.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I never take meat anywhere during deer season, I know some people can't store it and this is not an option, but I debone and freeze and wait until February or early March. I never have had a problem this way, you have to wonder how fresh meat stays with 100 coolers of meat stacked up, does the ice ever melt? rs


----------



## smtamu (Jul 17, 2009)

FISHTEXX said:


> Bellville Meat Market. I have used them for the past 9 years with very good results every time.


X2.....Used them for past 5yrs excellent results everytime! Jalapeno and cheese summer sausage is great.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

silverado 1 said:


> Maxwell's Smokehouse in Crosby they have website with priceing directions etc.


X2!


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Bellville Meat Market or Silver Seal in Tomball.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

snappy3923 said:


> Warning about Vincek's! I took my deer there year before last and all my sausage had bone chips in it! I debone my meat before I take it in so what does that say about the processor!


I have used Vincek's over 25 years now.I always bone out the meat and have had no problems.Took some to Jr's last year and it was ok.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bay area deer processing in Pasadena


----------



## Highwave Patrol (Jul 5, 2007)

*Silver Seal in Tomball*



famousunknown said:


> Bellville Meat Market or Silver Seal in Tomball.


We used Midway growing up, but now it's ONLY _Silver Seal _in Tomball. It's run by an old man and his wife. They used to be a full blown butcher shop (cattle, hogs, deer, etc.) but now they only do deer. The old man takes more pride in his work than anyone I've ever known and the quality shows through. My dad made the mistake a year or two ago and took some meat in that had already started to freezer burn. The old man threw it to the side and bluntly told my dad that he wouldn't process that meat with the rest of the deer for fear of ruining it. My wife hated deer sausage until having Silver Seals; and while in Laredo for work a year ago, we had a big pachanga with a bunch of the local ranchers, they couldn't believe the flavor, and the looks on their faces were priceless when they heard it was processed in Houston! I didn't mean to write a book, but it is top notch.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

I remember that this came up last year and I was surprised at the prices that people in Houston area were paying.I found a place near Schulenburg that was cheap and they did exactly what I wanted with my deer and wild hogs.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wood Man*

Can you provide the name of the place and the address? Thanks.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I know this place is not so close to Pearland, but I use B&W Meat Market on North Shepherd in Houston. They make the best smoked sausage I have had. They don't leave meat in ice chests, they store all the meat in their meat locker. Good luck


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Pete's Fine Meats*

Pete's Fine Meats on Richmond near Chimney Rock is very good. Use to take everything to Midway, but started to not like their sausage. Pete's has great sausage, they mix their ground with a little beef which tastes great and a lot more good stuff.

Turnaround is usually around 2-3 days (sometimes less). Can't beat that.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

X2 dang 4th page , pete's meat has been a local place for years , great steaks too


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Bellville Meat Market

Its the best!


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Kasper's in Weimar. Excellent sausage and great jerky.


----------



## Ole Big (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't go to C&C wild game processing in the woodlands. Took a real long time. Did't have their business down very good. Suasage was ok but when i opened a pack of back strap it stunk so bad i trhew it alll away. guy wouldn't even call me back.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> I never take meat anywhere during deer season, I know some people can't store it and this is not an option, but I debone and freeze and wait until February or early March. I never have had a problem this way, you have to wonder how fresh meat stays with 100 coolers of meat stacked up, does the ice ever melt? rs


Most places have access to ice. I know we have access to free ice machines, and so we help out J&M sometimes. My dad used to always bring ice chests full up to him.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Bay area deer processing in Pasadena


x2


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

*sausage*

have taken deer to both Vincent's and Jr's and they both do a real good job, went to school with Gary Vincent great guy. But I think the best place has got to be Chernoch's in Rosenberg. I debone mine chop it up in 1 inch squares and if I have pork take it with it, if you do all this they charge 1 dollar to make it, yes 1 dollar can't beat that.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Vincents for Slim Jims in East Benard
http://chilibobshoustoneats.blogspot.com/2008/06/vinceks-east-bernard.html

and for link sausage,

Slovacek's in Snook. Snook is a little out of the way for me since I live in lake Jackson, but that is the only place for me.

http://www.slovacek.com/


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

daddyeaux said:


> I know this place is not so close to Pearland, but I use B&W Meat Market on North Shepherd in Houston. They make the best smoked sausage I have had. They don't leave meat in ice chests, they store all the meat in their meat locker. Good luck


I agree they get my buisness every year. I hope I make the drive to B&W this year.


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

I have to extoll the virtues of doing it yourself. Its very rewarding to know that you hunted, shot, gutted, skinned, de-boned and mixed and/or smoked your own sausage. It's not too late. Bass Pros Shops has all you need. Buy your pork from a reputable butcher and he will give you all of the advice you need in order to process your own sausage. My brother and I also but the pork casings and seasonings from the butcher. I find my butcher's seasoning better that any seasonings I find on the shelves. We make our own jerky and summer sausage too.

Good luck.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*deer processing*

The best kept secret around is Eckerman's in New Ulm. I found this place & have had over 15 friends use them. The prices & quality can't be beat. They have outstanding summer sausage & buck sticks. You get your meat back in 3-4 weeks. I't a nice drive to the country to get there but well worth it. Take 159 west out of belville thru nelsonville & industry.
Call them & you'll be extremely please.
GOOD LUCK!!
Grand Poobah

God must like stupid people, because He sure made alot of them.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

J&M Sausage in Spring, next to Hooks Airport..........They have been doing mine for 8 years and do a jam up job.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> I know this place is not so close to Pearland, but I use B&W Meat Market on North Shepherd in Houston. They make the best smoked sausage I have had. They don't leave meat in ice chests, they store all the meat in their meat locker. Good luck


X2, this is who I have used as well. They are great people and do good work. Plus they have good prices on the work and thier other meat. Less than $1 a pond for pork butt. But you will smell like smoke when you leave, so if you are going back to the office you will reak,lol.

I wanted to try Silver Seal but they were rude on the phone so that is when I found B&W.

I have had Midways sausage and it tasted OK but the little balls of plastic like material freaked us out. Use fat to fill is you have to but these things looked like white BB's and were so hard that you coukdn't crush them with a fork or knife! Yuck. Plus they just give you whatever deer is next in line. So all your effort to take care to clean and bleed your meat is wasted time and money. You spend the money to feed your deer protein, corn, milo, ect., and you get some guy's deer that has been eating scrub, and what they eat does make a difference in taste.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

deke said:


> X2, this is who I have used as well. They are great people and do good work. Plus they have good prices on the work and thier other meat. Less than $1 a pond for pork butt. But you will smell like smoke when you leave, so if you are going back to the office you will reak,lol.
> 
> I wanted to try Silver Seal but they were rude on the phone so that is when I found B&W.
> 
> I have had Midways sausage and it tasted OK but the little balls of plastic like material freaked us out. Use fat to fill is you have to but these things looked like white BB's and were so hard that you coukdn't crush them with a fork or knife! Yuck. Plus they just give you whatever deer is next in line. So all your effort to take care to clean and bleed your meat is wasted time and money. You spend the money to feed your deer protein, corn, milo, ect., and you get some guy's deer that has been eating scrub, and what they eat does make a difference in taste.


Ive always been concerned about that too. Id hate to bring in an axis, and get someones whitetail back. So BWs guarantees that they will do your deer? Thats my concern about the others I have used. No names mentioned I took 75 pounds of deboned whitetail to one of them to have sausage made. 60/40 with their pork. I got back 62 pounds of sausage. :hairout:They claimed I weighed it wrong. I would love to flame them here, but out of respect for Mont, I will refrain.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Frobergs in Alvin. Get the jalepeno and cheese sausage. You'll thank me later


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Brassnadz said:


> Ive always been concerned about that too. Id hate to bring in an axis, and get someones whitetail back. So BWs guarantees that they will do your deer? Thats my concern about the others I have used. No names mentioned I took 75 pounds of deboned whitetail to one of them to have sausage made. 60/40 with their pork. I got back 62 pounds of sausage. :hairout:They claimed I weighed it wrong. I would love to flame them here, but out of respect for Mont, I will refrain.


Yes. The owner told that and the butcher did as well. He said he takes out your meat from the cooler, it was in a marked tub, and works on one deer at a time. They aren't a churn and burn processor like Midway from the discussions I had when I was there deer processing is a small amount of thier business, they are a full time butcher/smokehouse/deli. and for me the fact that the sausage wasn't oversmoked was a plus like the place I used before. 
That was up 249 south of Tomball, forgot the name? German, kind of long? They gave me back alot less than I expected and it was so smokey Andrea wouldn't eat it, so I had to and it wasn't very good.


----------



## TexasSnowStorm (Jun 28, 2009)

Willie Joes in Schulenburg is good. I used him before I started doing my own.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm taking my deer to Custom Caterer's in Rosenberg. I'll let ya know how it comes out. I hear he does great sausage.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

i've never used a processor and never will. i don't understand why anyone does. is it lack of knowledge or just plain laziness?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Has anyone ever used Doziers in Fulshear?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I was waiting for someone besides me to post this up....I have been using them for the past 10 years and will never go anywhere else. Ask for Harley and he will fix you up!



grand poobah said:


> The best kept secret around is Eckerman's in New Ulm. I found this place & have had over 15 friends use them. The prices & quality can't be beat. They have outstanding summer sausage & buck sticks. You get your meat back in 3-4 weeks. I't a nice drive to the country to get there but well worth it. Take 159 west out of belville thru nelsonville & industry.
> Call them & you'll be extremely please.
> GOOD LUCK!!
> Grand Poobah
> ...


----------



## jss344 (Jan 6, 2006)

C&R Smokehouse in Danbury. Get the "seasoned" hamburger meat and jalepeno and cheese sausage. Also makes great summer sausage. Quick turn around too.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Ainsworth Meats in Magnolia. Pick up some Chicken Diablo's while you're in there!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

FISHTEXX said:


> Bellville Meat Market. I have used them for the past 9 years with very good results every time.


Originally Posted by *grand poobah*  
_The best kept secret around is Eckerman's in New Ulm. I found this place & have had over 15 friends use them. The prices & quality can't be beat. They have outstanding summer sausage & buck sticks. You get your meat back in 3-4 weeks. I't a nice drive to the country to get there but well worth it. Take 159 west out of belville thru nelsonville & industry.
Call them & you'll be extremely please.
GOOD LUCK!!
Grand Poobah
_
_I process my own other than the sausage. My sausage is either made in Bellville or New Ulm._


----------



## mowers99 (Jan 30, 2008)

Custom Caters in Rosenberg for me, great guy and great product.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*X2*



tx1911 said:


> I take mine over to Ed Cernoch in Rosenberg. He runs a business out of the same property under the name "Custom Caterers."


Used Ed for a few years now and happy with his "German" sausage. Also have at least one hog done up as boudin (spicy).


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Juniors west of houston, Ainsworth east of houston.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Durtjunkee said:


> i've never used a processor and never will. i don't understand why anyone does. is it lack of knowledge or just plain laziness?


Wow, what a nice helpful response. Thank you! 
I guess I'm plain lazy and stupid. I want good sausage, and I don't have the knowledge or the umph to. So.. with my first deer, I would like to make sure someone does a good job.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

ccbluewater said:


> Ainsworth Meats in Magnolia. Pick up some Chicken Diablo's while you're in there!


 there is also an Ainsworth in Crosby


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I always take mine to Robinson's Garage in Texas City.


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

greens sausage house zabcikville nowhere near houston but well worth the drive probably the best i have ever had. http://www.greenssausagehouse.com/:texasflag


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Not too many people thrilled with Ainsworth from what I hear? I think he may skim a little too much off the top? Allegedly


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Janek's in Eagle Lake. David has been doing my deer for a few years and I've never had any complaints. He has a new shop in El Campo now too.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*Midway*



snappy3923 said:


> Warning about Vincek's! I took my deer there year before last and all my sausage had bone chips in it! I debone my meat before I take it in so what does that say about the processor!


I had the same experience with Midway, twice, but just regular ground meat. I shoot everything in the neck, and I took it there de-boned so there's no reason I should have bone chips in my stuff. I've had my meat comin back kinda smelly from there as well. I use Prasek's now.


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> I never take meat anywhere during deer season, I know some people can't store it and this is not an option, but I debone and freeze and wait until February or early March. I never have had a problem this way, you have to wonder how fresh meat stays with 100 coolers of meat stacked up, does the ice ever melt? rs


at dorecks, we stack them in the big cooler that usually hangs beef, thus the reason we don't slaughter from nov- feb. if it has good ice on it then it is no problem. we stack them in rows, to the ceiling, each row is a different day, sometimes 2 rows make a day. goal is to do 1 day each day. usually do okay until about thanksgiving then we get bogged down. average 1 wk -10 days, try for 50-60 per day, sausage stuffing and smoking is what slows us down. again main thing is GOOD ICE in cooler. other places that just stack them in building or outside, i can't answer but can imagine it is not pretty. also keeping drains open helps so they don't sit in bloody water.

if you do bone it out yourself it saves you quite abit of $$ and makes the butcher .


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

:cheers:Hollier's Cajun Kitchen in Sulphur LA. Makes some darn fine smoked sausage as well as some of the best summer sausage. Bar none
(my opinion







)


----------



## CraigH (Jun 22, 2004)

The jalapeno cheese links at the Bellville Meat Market are awesome......Rau's in Brenham makes great sausage also....


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I don't know about the "skimming" but I got a call yesterday to prepare me for my bill. I brought in 1 elk front shoulder, 2 mulie shoulders, and some boned out elk meat. The boned out meat was just enough to fill a 54 qt ice chest 3/4 full with ice. The bill.....485.00. All sausage of some kind (sticks, link, and summer). Just seems high but I didn't weigh it. I guess we will see what I get back...the flavor is very good but I may have to shop on the next run.
So some have had success with Maxwells??



ProSkiff said:


> Not too many people thrilled with Ainsworth from what I hear? I think he may skim a little too much off the top? Allegedly


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Just read on Maxwells site they sell wild game. Huh....where do you buy wild game wholesale to sell retail. That kinda makes me wonder....how does that process work?


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

mad dog said:


> Has anyone ever used Doziers in Fulshear?


Doziers are the only people we use. Have tried a few that have already been mentioned, but have always prefered Doziers for all around quality. That and they are the most honest people I have ever dealt with. Give them a try.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think Im gonna give B&W a shot. I dont mind driving too far to get quality, and from what Ive read about them, I think they fit the bill.

Now I just have to get some time to go find me an axis!:bounce:


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

*deer meat*

i've used Jackson's in Crosby in the past and it turned out o.k:cheers::flag:


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

KILT610 said:


> J&M Sausage in Spring, next to Hooks Airport..........They have been doing mine for 8 years and do a jam up job.


 X2, thses guys just have it down !


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KILT610*  
_J&M Sausage in Spring, next to Hooks Airport..........They have been doing mine for 8 years and do a jam up job._
X2, thses guys just have it down ! 
__________________

X3

T-BONE


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

Outcast said:


> Just read on Maxwells site they sell wild game. Huh....where do you buy wild game wholesale to sell retail. That kinda makes me wonder....how does that process work?


made with exotics of some sort. packaging says venison, lots of stuff qualifies as venison.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

*The BEST Jalapeño Cheese Sausage Ever!*

Bay Area Deer Processing 
713-472-6000


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

Bukmstr said:


> I was waiting for someone besides me to post this up....I have been using them for the past 10 years and will never go anywhere else. Ask for Harley and he will fix you up!
> 
> I have used Eckermann for more than 25 years and completly satisfied. And they are in Shelby. Ask for Buk or Harley. Good people.
> 
> :texasflag


----------

